# Inform people!



## Werner Beukes (23/8/15)

I have to mention that I'm stund to see how many people look at you funny when they see you vape, and also how many smokers think you're nuts when they you blowing big clouds.
Went to a vape shop this week, and even a client who's vaping a regular e cig tried to get down my throat for seeing me blowing big clouds on my sigelei 150.

I've been doing research on e liguids and devices like a crazy person, and really do understand how safe what is. And also how bad some things are.

I truly believe it's time for us vapers to start educating non-vapers out there, and even the conservative vapers what we're inhaling and how safe it truly is.

Maybe this subject has been raised before, but this becomes very important for us vapers. Especially when you go to a woodworths resturant and they say it's not permitted. I told them ok, I'll stop vaping but please then switch of your kettles and stoves. Lol... And yes, I did say it...

Would love to hear your thoughts on this, and your experiences.

Blessings to all you guys!!!
W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/15)

This has come up quite a bit, and people really are uninformed, especially in smaller towns. Maybe I should speak to a mate of mine who does documentaries and short films. Perhaps hook him up with some of the gurus on here to do a docci or short film on gaping in SA. Will drop him a message tonight from work and get the ball rolling. Anyone he could contact if he's interested? @Gizmo, @Paulie, @Andre, @Silver, @Alex ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Werner Beukes (23/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> This has come up quite a bit, and people really are uninformed, especially in smaller towns. Maybe I should speak to a mate of mine who does documentaries and short films. Perhaps hook him up with some of the gurus on here to do a docci or short film on gaping in SA. Will drop him a message tonight from work and get the ball rolling. Anyone he could contact if he's interested? @Gizmo, @Paulie, @Andre, @Silver, @Alex ?




Great idea! You see, my big fear is there are those out there trying there best to stop,this whole vaping thing. I truly believe we must seriously fight for our right to vape. It's not like we're going around blowing vapor in everybody's faces you know.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## SHiBBY (23/8/15)

Someone's on it. Keep an eye on this...

http://abillionlives.com/announcement/


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Hi @Werner Beukes

You are right in saying that many people are uninformed and look at us vapers in a strange way when we blow big clouds. That's why I seldom make a big scene or blow big clouds in public places like shopping centres or restaurants. I usually take my milder gear out with me to such places.

As for the health side of things, none of us know for sure how safe vaping is over the long-term (say 30 years plus) but the credible research coming out recently is suggesting that vaping is considerably safer than smoking. Check out the health matters section on this forum for many articles and posts about the good research being done. Also @Alex has posted many other news articles from around the world which relate to such research in the News and Media section. You can also Google Dr Farsalinos, who is an amazing cardiologist that is doing fantastic research on the medical side of vaping. We reached out to him a while back and he wrote us a message here. We are following his research quite closely.

Regarding going to a restaurant and encountering a negative view on vaping, I do believe (and this is my personal opinion) that we as vapers should always try be as courteous and understanding as possible. If people sitting next to me (non-smokers, non-vapers) complain to the manager that I am blowing big clouds and the manager asks me to stop, I will stop immediately. I won't try explain (in that situation) that vaping is safe. I think we need to have consideration for others and even if second hand vapour is pretty harmless, we should try be diplomatic and good ambassadors. If a restaurant or any place for that matter does not allow vaping, we should respect that.

I am all for trying to explain afterward to the manager or the uninformed that vaping is not a bad thing and that research suggests that it is far less harmful than smoking - but I think we should be careful that we as vapers do not come across as being too obnoxious or arrogant about our vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> This has come up quite a bit, and people really are uninformed, especially in smaller towns. Maybe I should speak to a mate of mine who does documentaries and short films. Perhaps hook him up with some of the gurus on here to do a docci or short film on gaping in SA. Will drop him a message tonight from work and get the ball rolling. Anyone he could contact if he's interested? @Gizmo, @Paulie, @Andre, @Silver, @Alex ?



Hi @Viper_SA - thanks for the idea and the suggestion
Something similar was discussed quite a while back - but if I recall correctly, it didn't take place because the funding to make a good documentary was quite high and at the time it seemed a lot to invest for the benefit to be had. Nevertheless, I would be interested to hear what your friend says.


----------



## Christos (23/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> This has come up quite a bit, and people really are uninformed, especially in smaller towns. Maybe I should speak to a mate of mine who does documentaries and short films. Perhaps hook him up with some of the gurus on here to do a docci or short film on gaping in SA. Will drop him a message tonight from work and get the ball rolling. Anyone he could contact if he's interested? @Gizmo, @Paulie, @Andre, @Silver, @Alex ?


Sad to inform you but there are countless "documentaries" and short clips on gaping online.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/15)

lol @Christos, damn auto correct...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (23/8/15)

I think it's an intelligent system that uses your regular expressions. I'd hate to see your browser history @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/15)

In my experience there is nothing 'intelligent' about technology really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (23/8/15)

Perhaps you need a medic alert bracelet that says "if dead please delete my browser history"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (23/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Viper_SA - thanks for the idea and the suggestion
> Something similar was discussed quite a while back - but if I recall correctly, it didn't take place because the funding to make a good documentary was quite high and at the time it seemed a lot to invest for the benefit to be had. Nevertheless, I would be interested to hear what your friend says.


I can remember .. i would also like to see that the South African public gets a kick in the right direction. Maybe just use social media to spread it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/15)

Now I have to Google 'gaping' to see what it actually is, thanks a lot @Christos


----------



## Christos (23/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Now I have to Google 'gaping' to see what it actually is, thanks a lot @Christos


It's truly my pleasure. I hope you have fun doing above mentioned "research"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (23/8/15)

Werner Beukes said:


> I told them ok, I'll stop vaping but please then switch of your kettles and stoves. Lol... And yes, I did say it...



Why did you say this bud? Sorry I just don't understand how it's related?


----------



## Paulie (23/8/15)

Bring the camera ill show them the weather service is predictable and it will rain today lol! But on a serious note i do wish we could maby get more involved with this! Maby its time we try and get a politician on here and ask them to take a break have a kit kat and enjoy learning about vaping . Also they can take a break from etolls and expensive housing explanations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (23/8/15)

i agree we need to inform people but alienating non understand smokers is not the way to go either i feel blowing big clouds in public is not the way to go i sort of see it in the same light as a smoker blowing his smoke in another smokers face even though they both smoke its not a cool thing to do i love the idea of a documentary a good quality clip to share on facebook and other social sites is cool but i think it must have a South African theme to it that others could relate to

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/15)

I'll bear what he has to say. I also don't do big clouds in public, never vape in a non-smoking section, but mostly because I know it will only create drama because most people still see Vaping as smoking, and the term e-cigarette has not done any of us any good it that regard. At least I hear there is a Twisp Kiosk opening in Vaal Mall as well as a 'gadget shop' that stocks some stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (23/8/15)

why dont we get someone like Carte Blanch?


----------



## Werner Beukes (23/8/15)

Mike said:


> Why did you say this bud? Sorry I just don't understand how it's related?




Lol, yeah I said it because the manager claimed vaping can cause water on the lungs of other people around me, so I simply stated a point that his kettel can do the very same thing. I obviously know what's true and what's not, but the arguments out there are sometimes simply ridicules...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (23/8/15)

Werner Beukes said:


> Lol, yeah I said it because the manager claimed vaping can cause water on the lungs of other people around me, so I simply stated a point that his kettel can do the very same thing. I obviously know what's true and what's not, but the arguments out there are sometimes simply ridicules...


I agree with that


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/8/15)

I get these comments daily from people at work.

"Do you know how bad it is for you!"
"Why dont you just quit?"
"Oh I read an article it really safe." (same ****** who told me its soo bad for you the day before)
"You'll get water on your lungs, at least smoking doesnt do that"
"where does the fires come from ? " ( that the funniest)

I'm over educating people, If you want to swap over i'll help you find gear, explain shit, so on but otherwise leave me to my vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I get these comments daily from people at work.
> 
> "Do you know how bad it is for you!"
> "Why dont you just quit?"
> ...



So with you... I have given up trying to convince skeptics... I just say "Fine... you stink and you gonna die" and I leave it at that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (23/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> So with you... I have given up trying to convince skeptics... I just say "Fine... you stink and you gonna die" and I leave it at that.


that pretty much sums it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

Just this weekend, at a scuba diving event, I sat in a little lounge area vaping and about 5 people took turns in either asking or stating about things they've heard or firmly believe...

"_That stuff gives you water in your lungs which will kill you_" to which I answered "_then everyone should stop showering immediately_"

"_It's unnatural to inhale something other than air_" to which I answered "_Whenever you go outside, you're inhaling stuff other than air. Close to a road? Hello carbon monoxide. Close to petroleum plant? Sure, that's just pure O2 billowing from those flaming towers._"

"_You'll get oil on your lungs which can't be absorbed_" to which I answered "_There is no oil present in e-liquids (at least the one's I know of)_"

"_You don't know what goes into that juice_" to which I answered "_Since I buy local DIY juices, I know more about what goes into that juice than I do about what goes into stuff I eat. Every. Day._"

"_Glycerine might be a food grade product at room temperature, but when you heat it up you have no idea what it becomes_" to which I answered "_It's a food grade product. Food grade. In fact, might even be medical grade. Do you never heat up your food?_"

"_Propylene Glycol releases Formaldehyde at vaping temperatures, which will kill you faster than cigarettes_" to which I answered "_Formaldehyde has only been found at above-normal temps and voltages at which point the vapor would taste like crap and vaping would cease. No normal person will just carry on vaping in that situation._"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox (24/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Just this weekend, at a scuba diving event, I sat in a little lounge area vaping and about 5 people took turns in either asking or stating about things they've heard or firmly believe...
> 
> "_That stuff gives you water in your lungs which will kill you_" to which I answered "_then everyone should stop showering immediately_"
> 
> ...


if i remember correctly formaldehyde is produced from stinkies as well but at much higher concentrates even if it was from vaping im convinced at a lot smaller concentration anyways as an ex smoker i can deal with that as acceptable risk to myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

Another great comment is that "Nicotine causes cancer", which is a MASSIVE misconception. Nicotine on it's own is NOT a carcinogen, although once again when over heated it can produce Formaldehyde which is obviously a biocide and listed carcinogen. Improperly combusted tar, which is carbon black, is however a carcinogen present in cigarette smoke so it's not something new.

That being said, it's believed that burnt toast (which is really just carbon) may also be carcinogenic, which once again shows how people take one small thing and completely blow it out of proportion for, in this case, monetary gains, but no one stops to think how these very same things are encountered in much larger doses on a daily basis. Near-drowning victims take big gulps of water into their lungs, and they're all fine and dandy. IF water was at all present in vapor, why on earth would the small percentage that condenses (which already does not make sense since warm vapor condenses on cold surfaces, not the other way around) have any effect whatsoever?

Paranoia is the real killer here.


----------



## Werner Beukes (24/8/15)

Guys, you know what really bothers me, is the fact that people who does not know anything about it will make as if they suddenly know more than you or anybody else! It seriously pisses me of. 
If they did their research, they'd understand that it's very very safe. 

Proplene Glycol was released in 1937 to pest killers in the US to also kill bacteria. In 1947 it was aproved by the FDA and released to hospitals in their cleaning stuff. Also to kill bacteria that can potensially harm their patients.. Today it's found in Asthma inhalers, e juice, cakes(kids eat it) and many other products. 

The same people telling it's bad, puts VG on their babies gums when growing teath. What about that one?!

That very same people does not care when their kids are standing next to a braai on a Sunday afternoon. That's REAL smoke for f.. Sakes! 

Tell this to the people who does not get it... Let's see what they say then. 

Blessings everybody! Let's happily vape!
W


----------



## wazarmoto (24/8/15)

I had a guy tell me vaping was super bad for me while he was holding a camel filter in his hand. I merrily walked away and farted in his general direction.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SHiBBY (24/8/15)

wazarmoto said:


> I had a guy tell me vaping was super bad for me while he was holding a camel filter in his hand. I merrily walked away and farted in his general direction.



Nice, cropdusting. Still smells better than his stinkies. Hope you were upwind

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stompi3 (25/8/15)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

